# Please critique my Bleu dog.



## Bleu (Jan 30, 2011)

This is Bleu. She's 11 month old, 27 inches at the withers (yes, she really IS that tall) and 65 lbs. She seems long, too, but I haven't measured her length. She is so thin, but is still gaining every month, and has a good appetite. She's our first GSD and our family is crazy in love with her. From all I've read here and looking at her father's pedigree, I would say she comes from German Show Lines ?? We think she's perfect, but thought it would be fun to hear what you think. I promise not to get offended. 

** Photos removed for being over sized. Photos must not be over 800X600. Please resize your photos and you may post again. Thank you. ADMIN**


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Wow, long legs! I had a GSD with a similar build, she looked like a stork until she was about two years old. She should fill out as she matures and look a bit more proportionate.  Beautiful face.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

She's soooo pretty, and hey I like a dog with long legs


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I think she looks great!

What a beautiful dark face!


----------



## Bleu (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words... I had to repost the pictures due to size, sorry about that.  So here she is again in all her long-legged beauty.


----------



## bruiser (Feb 14, 2011)

What a beauty


----------

